# My Loft



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Okay, everyone this is my pigeon loft! The roof is a truck shell/topper., and is kinda a ghetto, BUT it works!

Front of Loft


Front of loft with door open


Right inside the door way-the first two nest boxes


Nesting boxes located across from the first nesting boxes


The loft is insulated, but we put 2x4 inside to make the installment of nest boxes/perches easier. The straw was not yet put down, before these photos were taken. 
There is a total of 4 windows that can be opened. Wesh wire was also installed, along with new screen, the misquito netting still needs done, but right now there are no misquitos. There are also four pannel like things that allow sunlight to filter through.

It can't be seen in these shots, but there is a ledge along the side (behide the nest boxes, and windows). We had to add them because of the added 2x4. I will add 2x4 near the top of the loft, for resting spots. 

The next post will show a window and panels. It will also show the top of the loft, and where the nesting spots are going to be.

-Hilly


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Photos Continued:

Ok, this shows one of the window, and the light panel things. There is another panal thing on the other side of the winow....and the exact same thing right across from this on the other side.



This shows the roof...I want to put the 2 x4 or 2x6 right above the last sun panel. It will go completely across the loft... i still need to get the hardware to allow me to do it....tho. 


The photo also shows the back hatch. I am going to attach my flight pen to the loft. That way I can open the hatch, and let them right out into the flight pen.

Again the screens had not been fixed in these photo and the mesh had not be installed. I have an wire mesh/screen inlay for the back hatch part.

It isn't the best loft, but it is a start....

Thanks!
Hilly


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

AWESOME way of recycling!!!!!
Thanx for sharing the pictures.
Gives me TONS of ideas for my new YB loft I plan on building this winter


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice loft.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That looks very nice and cozy, Hilly.
Great job.

Reti


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Ed said:


> *AWESOME way of recycling!!!!!*
> Thanx for sharing the pictures.
> Gives me TONS of ideas for my new YB loft I plan on building this winter


Quite imaginative - and functional!!! Good job


----------



## shahzeb (Oct 23, 2009)

Hmm Nice Loft.....


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

how big is it


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Now...tell us what you've named it.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I think it was a great idea. I have a couple outside on the ground and now I have an idea. Plus if I ever have to move, it would be easier to tear apart than a building would, plus you don't need to shingle it. I think its great. How did you attach the camper to wood? mindy


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*pigeon camping*

I like it, what do you call it , the ecomizer I have been offered camper tops before and did not take them but now I am sold. I to will be planing on using one next year for a yb loft, it looks like you could set it up for about 100$. or less depending on how much of the other wood you can recycle. Good job Hilly. >Kevin


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

Charis said:


> Now...tell us what you've named it.


I would call it pigeon galactica or the pigeon camper  great loft just would add some bottom vents is all  good job there


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh how cool! I was also wondering how big the loft was


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

*The name*



Charis said:


> Now...tell us what you've named it.


I have named it Odd Feathers Loft. I don't keep just one breed of pigeon, but hopefully a little mix. The loft its self is also "odd"/ unique, because of the way it is designed. I don't know if anyone has ever tried this....so it is different.

I thought the name fit .

-Hilly


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Oh how cool! I was also wondering how big the loft was


The loft size is 8ft long, 8ft deep, and 6ft high. It is not the biggest, but it is a good sixed start, it will hold my current birds...plus new additions. I don't really plan on breeding. I want it to be a loft for those pigeons that need it....I know there are many that need it.

-Hilly


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

*other replies*

Mindy: I was able to attach it to the wood by the help of my wonderful dad, and he awesome collection of tools (I don't own any, lol). We had to build a ledge like you would for a deck. My dad then used his tooks and drilled holes throgh the inned part of the truck topper...I guess in the same are you would normally attach to a truck?? After that we drilled into the wood, added a wood ledging, and drilled through all. if that makes sense... I can get more detailed instructions, and correct names of the bits/tools.

pattersonk2002 : You are very correct on the price guess.. I didn't have the wood so that had to be bought, along with nails, and wire mesh. I already had the paint, screening and the roof . It was an eye sore in the yard....and my dads idea.

The labor....If I had to pay for this part it would have cost me a ton. I have been pretty sick with bronchitis. My poor dad and boyfriend, stepped up the last two weeks to help...and did most of the labor, with me talking them through it and supervising. If they would not have helped, it would not have been completed. They worked right after their normal jobs and worked till after dark, almost every night.

-Hilly


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice job Hilly! Now that's using your head! I love how everyone comes up with "odd" little ideas to make comfy new homes for their pigeons!


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Cool loft and a great idea. Enjoy, you earned it.

Tony


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that is cool...I like the white paint. did you name it yet?


----------



## Hakkamike (Nov 15, 2008)

I think you did a great job on the new loft, I like the camper top idea..


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> that is cool...I like the white paint. did you name it yet?


She named it Odd Feather's Loft.
Very cute, Hilly.


----------



## alienbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

I didn't see your post until today (been offline awhile), but I wanted to say it looks *great*! I _love_ the truck topper as a roof! What a fabulous idea. I've seen them offered for free in the classifieds before and was never interested, but now? hmmm...

I like the size, too. It looks like it will make a nice comfy home for your pigeons.


----------

